# Prairie 360 won't idle w/o choke on



## SlurpJ

Newly acquired 2005 Prairie 360 won't stay running without the choke on, it will run with the choke off just won't idle. I haven't tried to play with the carb because it's an hour away at my shop. When I got it I did pull the carb and clean it, but that's it. My question is what would cause this? Do I need to play with the settings, if so what?? Maybe an air leak causing it to run lean?


----------



## Bootlegger

have you adjusted the idle screw?


----------



## NMKawierider

Probably dryed out too many times and the pilot jet is now blocked. Its very small and doesn't take much. If you can, drain the bowl, then attach the tube of a can of carb cleaner to the overflow tube and fill the bowl with carb cleaner and let it sit overnight. Then run it. It will run and smell like hell until the fuel replaces the carb cleaner but it will clear the jet...if that's what it is.


----------



## SlurpJ

No I haven't tried the idle screw yet, where is it located on the carb?


----------



## SlurpJ

Plugged up pilot??


----------



## NMKawierider

SlurpJ said:


> Plugged up pilot??


Yea they are usualy the first to plug because they sit a little higher then the mains so they expose and dry out first and their hole is like the size of a gran of sand...easy to plug. Here's a pic of the Brute's carb and the pilot or slow jet. Yours should be kinda like this.


----------



## SlurpJ

I'll have to pull it apart again, I might go up a size bigger while it's apart then.


----------



## SlurpJ

Well I picked up an#38 pilot jet for it to help with starting this winter and I also picked up a couple M3 washers to shim the needle after having read about it on here. All I've got to say is WOW what a difference, the pilot was plugged I couldn't even blow through it so that was definetly the problem. I used three washers which came to about .05 they are stainless and cost $.17 each I went from no tire spin on gravel to donuts on pavement! This website rocks! Now time for a black spring.


----------



## lil'prairie

This happened to me about 2 months ago. I got bad gas and mine wouldn't idle I started simple and started with the gas before I got into the carb. Drained it picked up some premium and runs fine.


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Deal


----------



## Kawasaki guy

SlurpJ said:


> Well I picked up an#38 pilot jet for it to help with starting this winter and I also picked up a couple M3 washers to shim the needle after having read about it on here. All I've got to say is WOW what a difference, the pilot was plugged I couldn't even blow through it so that was definetly the problem. I used three washers which came to about .05 they are stainless and cost $.17 each I went from no tire spin on gravel to donuts on pavement! This website rocks! Now time for a black spring.





SlurpJ said:


> Well I picked up an#38 pilot jet for it to help with starting this winter and I also picked up a couple M3 washers to shim the needle after having read about it on here. All I've got to say is WOW what a difference, the pilot was plugged I couldn't even blow through it so that was definetly the problem. I used three washers which came to about .05 they are stainless and cost $.17 each I went from no tire spin on gravel to donuts on pavement! This website rocks! Now time for a black spring.


 So I am having the same problems my bike is so bad it won't carry me up a steep hill and that's what it's made for please explain how you fixed it to me better !!


----------



## NMKawierider

Kawasaki guy said:


> So I am having the same problems my bike is so bad it won't carry me up a steep hill and that's what it's made for please explain how you fixed it to me better !!


That guy hasn't been here sense 2011.


----------

